# New Pictures!!!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Finally spent 6 hours washing, clay bar, polishing, and waxing the car. Took forever but i think it came out unbelievable. Took some pics to show. Used all Meguiar's products. Enjoy :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I did the same right before Car Craft. You don't even realize how much better it can be until you use the clay bar! 
:cheers Looks nice man!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The shot down the door with the reflection looks amazing!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

VERY nice!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great job, looks sweet!
What products did you use?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Great job, looks sweet!
> What products did you use?


Washed the car with *Meguiars NXT Wash*
Started with *Meguiars G1001 Smooth Surface Clay Bar*
Then I used *Meguiars Rubbing Compound*
Then *Meguiars Polishing Compound*
And I finished it off with *Meguiars NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0* (The newest one)
I also used *Mothers Back to Black* for the rubber trims around the windows.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya I definatly that the pic of the reflection is simply amazing!! Great work 
Buy I had one question do you have an after market shifter because it looks really tall..


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea its a b&m shifter. I hate it though, and im changing it out for a Rip Shift =)


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That almost looks like black chrome - lol

What's going on with the lower trim on the passwnger rear window?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

idk what happen to it. You cant really notice it in the pictures but on the passenger side above the rear window and near the gas cap the paint is starting to turn a whitish color as if the clear coat is messed up. And also that window trim is fading away. I was gonna replace the window trim but i dont know where to find that. And as for the paint i dont wana spend a fortune just to paint that whole side. I mine as well get the whole car painted. But its weird cuz its only on the passengers side


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya the rip shifter is where its at man i got one i love it!!! by the way odds are if it is only the one quarter panel it probably has been painted on that quarter before..


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ya the rip shifter is where its at man i got one i love it!!! by the way odds are if it is only the one quarter panel it probably has been painted on that quarter before..


yea thats what i figured. But for now I can deal with it. Later on ill have the entire car re painted =)

And as for the rip shifter, all ive heard is good things about it. I cant wait until i get it. Im redoing my entire clutch system. The guy i bought it from put in a Spec Clutch and all it does is chatter, it sticks, and it makes a HORRIBLE chattering noise!!! People always think somethings wrong with it. But thats the way it is. I hate it


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya it always sucks when your car makes a funny noise and people are all asking whats wrong with it and you get all self consious lol :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

:lol: its true. It sucks the worst when i go through a drive through. lmao it echoes off the building and its SOOO loud hahahha I feel like just ripping it out


----------



## NEPAGTO6606 (Jul 27, 2010)

When can I drop mine off? lol It's beautiful.:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

lol Thank You. 6 Hours of work it took to get like that though lol It was hell doing it, but it was definitely worth it


----------



## Malek (Aug 10, 2010)

That door shot is my new desktop background.

Absolutely phenomenal..


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

May I ask what you used to shine up the wheels and tires?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea that picture did come out really good. lol 

The wheels I just washed, but the tires I used Meguiars tire shine aerosol spray. That stuff is the best ive ever bought.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

Car looks really good!

Love how your tails are tinted as well


----------



## soco (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn that is a sexy GTO.


----------

